# Cauldron Creep Finally



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

His Name is "Malis Umbra"









I'll post video soon


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Very cool. It looks excited to be stirring that pot!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

It does look somewhat happy! Great job


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

and the video.. hope to get one of it tonite before I put him away


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Fantastic job on this guy! The movement is wonderful!


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

He looks great! The hands you made for it look perfect and I really like his movement, very natural. Awesome job!


----------



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

This is one of the best I have seen! Fantastic!!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Malis Umbra is one fine looking dude! Think the wood in the fire ring is such a cool touch!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

You did an excellent job CH!! The smooth movement looks great, especially the head. Can't wait to see Malis at night!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Outstanding.............!


----------



## ElviraGultch (Aug 24, 2007)

Kind of a comic relief...


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

night video


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Night time looks great too!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

WOW! The night video is amazing! Excellent job on this guy!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

WOW! WOW! WOW!! Perfect.   Best I've seen. 

(I don't know how you got Mother Nature to blow that breeze so nicely, but that was great.   )


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone, feels good to hear after soo much work.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Second best part of the night video - a true haunter's dog totally unconcerned about this strange creature brewing up some evil concoction in the driveway:jol:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your night time video is *Smashing*!


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> Second best part of the night video - a true haunter's dog totally unconcerned about this strange creature brewing up some evil concoction in the driveway:jol:


and Roxy the dogs name is Boo!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Well Joe, he turned out just AWESOME! I like so many things more about your Creep, than I do mine.....the neck movement is better...Bascombe's hands are better.....gee...it is true what they say...the Creep is "creepier" on the other side of the fence... (all joking aside, it's a really great job on a really cool Creep)


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I totally love it!
I'm making one someday. Nice job!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks great from top to bottom.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Very well made and detailed. I love it!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

The movement is incredible, very realistic. Great cauldron creep!


----------

